# Bartolini NTMB preamp



## chacarock (Oct 9, 2009)

Hola chicos como están, yo acá comenzando otro proyecto, es cierto que deje un baxandal a medio terminar, pero pasa, que me desanimaron algunos comentarios y luego encontré otro diseño que fue probado y funciona y bue como que se me fue la emoción, ahora estoy tratando de hacer este, que es el esquematico de un preamp bartolini NTMB según dice, esta basado en solo un operacional doble, yo pensé en usar en TL072 que es lo que mas a mano tengo, y luego usare componentes comunes como para probar ya que según dice en el esquema hay que usar capacitares (film) que supongo serán de poliéster y (tantalus) que no se si se encontrara fácilmente y lo que mas me asusta son dos inductores o bobinitas de 150 mH que pregunte y no tienen en ningún lado pensé en hacerlas, baje algunas formulas , visite algunas paginas que tienen calculadores pero estoy con muchas dudas aun, pr lo que investigue parecen ser bobinas con núcleo de aire o de plástico no se si serán lo mismo, sino tengo algún toroide chiquito (supongo que de ferrita) que saque de unas dicroicas.
Bueno ya diseñe el PCB en papel, o mejor dicho la ubicación de los componentes y una idea de cómo irían las pistas y ahora la estoy haciendo en el PCBwizard para que quede mas prolijo, aunque tengo que ver cual es el minimo tamaño que puedo diseñar con el programa pues me debe caber dentro del instrumento o en un pedal de efecto ya que también existe esta versión, a continuación pongo toda la información que tengo como para que vallan viendo y me aconsejen con respecto a los componentes sobre todo los indoctorcitos y si puedo hacerlos


dejo un montaje en VERO LAYOUT aunque nunca me gusto este tipo de plaquitas, pero aparentemente esta bien, lo revise, solo que no coinciden los números de los componentes con los del esquemático pero están todos los componentes, tal cual 

en esta otra esta el esquema de conexión del original, podemos ver que originalmente parecen venir en dos placas y un llavecita que no pude entender como funciona, la analice pero solo le encuentro sentido a la conexión en los extremos no así en el centro ya que es on-on-on doble inversora si no me equivoco ademas de un muy util control de gain, lo cual lo hace muy versatil, tanto para microfonos activos como pasivos dobles y simples, realmente muy completo, me encanta

en esta, una descripción de los controles aunque no se si sea necesario pero ya que la tengo la pongo, si los moderadores creen que esta de mas la sacan plis

y por ultimo y como si fuera poco la versión outboard de este pre, si bastante util si no queremos agujerear nuestro fender signature del año 75 jajaja (lo del año era por poner nomas, no se en que año fender saco el primer signature) ahí va

Bueno como les decía, el pcb esta en construcción, no tengo mucho tiempo de sentarme 
A tirar pistas, además cada ves que lo reviso le cambio algún componente de lugar y eso hace que cambie todo, como prioridad, tratar de evitar lo mas que pueda los puentes, en el primero modelo solo tengo dos y cortitos, en cuanto tenga el diseño completo lo pongo para que los expertos me digan que devo cambiar de lugar para optimizar este pre, 
En lo que me gustaría que me orienten es 
*en lo de los componentes si puedo usar componentes comunes en caso de no encontrar los que pide el pre, 
*en los inductores, si será factible fabricarlos, mientras iré experimentando con las formulas y los programitas
*y con el tema de la llavecita de frecuencia de medios que la verdad que me esta secando la cabeza, no puedo comprender como funciona, supongo ue jugando con las conexiones serie paralelo de los capacitores, y no me costaría nada conectarlo como dice el esquema pero no es la idea, quiero saber sobre todo en la posición central, bueno no quiero aburrirlos, después sigo no quiero aburrirlos, ahora voy a renegar con el PCB

PD: no recuerdo la pagina de donde aque el esquematico, lo encontre de p**o buscando el conexiónado de un pre EMG Ha!! tengo otra version de este mismo pre pero nose realmente si funcione correctamente usa dos doble opamp, lo demas googleando no tienen como perderse 


saludos


----------



## awa (Oct 11, 2009)

Si puedes consige el DipTrace para el diseño del PCB es mucho mas prolijo, haces el esquematico y luego el mismo lo pasa a PCB. A mi al menos me fue mucho mejor y mas facil.
En cuanto a las partes no creo que tengas problemas, en el peor de los casos no sonara como el original.
Las bobinas las haces tu mismo.. .con nucleo de aire o de plastico da igual.
Salu2...


----------



## chacarock (Oct 12, 2009)

Hola awa

 vere de conseguir ese programa, aunque me estaba acostumbrando a PCBwizard, en un rato estare consultando  sobre la construccion de la bobinita, 
  viste el swicht, la doble inversora con punto miedio? podrias explicarme como funciona es decir como sera la conexión de los capacitores en cada posicion, 

saludos


----------



## awa (Oct 12, 2009)

mmm no no me queda claro con el diagrama...
pero la idea seria ir poniendo los capasitores en paralelo en la posiciones de los contactos arriba aparentemente coloca los condensadores de .1 en paralelo con los 2 0.68 en serie esto no quedaria bien, aparentemente, no me queda claro con ese diagrama pero la idea creo que es en diferentes posiciones le suma un condensador en paralelo. 1 condensador de 0.68 250hz + otro 500hz + otro 800hz. y en el esquematico de arriba estan con otros valores, no entiendo...
por si te interesa te paso el esqumatico e sansamp que es seguro de que funciona.
http://basswars.crearforo.com/pream...o-en-uno-sans-amp-bass-es1193.html?highlight=
salu2...


----------



## Cacho (Oct 12, 2009)

chacarock dijo:


> *en lo de los componentes si puedo usar componentes comunes en caso de no encontrar los que pide el pre


¿Cuáles son los que querés reemplazar?



chacarock dijo:


> *en los inductores, si será factible fabricarlos...


Claro que se puede. La cosa es que pueden ser grandoootes. Es más fácil comprarlos



chacarock dijo:


> *...ahora voy a renegar con el PCB...


Si usás EAGLE subí lo que hagas y quizá pueda darte una mano.


Saludos


----------



## chacarock (Oct 12, 2009)

Awa:       En el esquemático de arriba no figuran esos capacitares porque es una conexión fuera de la placa ,        Lo que no entiendo de el swicht es como funciona, es decir en  cada una de las tres posiciones que sucede con los cap´s  (se van sumando? Decís vos, es decir se van conectando en serie, )
Cacho:            Quiero reemplazar los cap´s  que dicen film(o son poliester) y los que dicen tantalum            Los inductores estaría bueno comprarlos pero no consigo, los que pide, aun no probé el programita , porque quiero saber que medida de alambre consigo o si pudiera desarmar algo algún transformador esos chinos que traen alambre finito como para experimentar, las especificaciones también hacen referencia a la resistencia que debe tener el inductor, esto supongo que me podría dar la longitud de alambre ,o no?            Apenas estoy aprendiendo a usar el PCBwizard, lo mas factible, si no consigo un tamaño adecuado, es que lo haga a mano, ya  lo hice, sobretodo cuando quise ahorrar espacio, lo que no tengo idea, es algo que vos comentaste, acerca de la ubicación de los componentes, que puede influir en el rendimiento o calidad, cuando lo termine lo posteo y me comentas. Muchas gracias por su ayuda
saludos


----------



## Cacho (Oct 12, 2009)

Los de film que están ahí son esos que parecen un caramelo, brillosos y gorditos.
Suelen ser verdes o de un color ladrillo, se consiguen fácil. Esa diferencia de color obedece a diferentes materiales usados en la construcción, pero sirven los dos.
Si legaras a conseguir unos que son como un encapsulado de plástico cuadradito, mejor que mejor. Estos no son tan fáciles de conseguir y los Wima (esa es la marca) son los más conocidos.

Las bobinas... Suerte para enrollar los kilómetros de alambre necesarios para lograr la resistencia.

Y por la disposición de componentes no te hagas mucho drama, que no hay nada crítico en el circuito este.

Saludos

Edit: Me olvidaba de los de tantalio. Se consiguen también con cierta facilidad. No te va a hacer falta reemplazarlos.


----------



## chacarock (Oct 13, 2009)

CHuuu!!!! bueno se me aclara el panorama, con respecto a los componentes por lo menos, lastima lo de las bobinas, y una duda mas, el swicht, 
 gracias Carlos y awa

un saludo


----------



## awa (Oct 13, 2009)

Lo que a mi me parece de lo capasitores es que se van sumando en cada posicion es mas creo que tendria que ser así. Pero no entiendo el esquema con ese dibujo.


----------



## chacarock (Oct 13, 2009)

Hola , continuando con mi proyecto, aquí tengo el PCB (adjunto archivo de pcbwizard) la placa grande se la puede achicar un poco en el programa, por ejemplo colocando un trimer externo (el original lo trae) y moviendo algunos puntos de conexión , haª en la placa delgada parece haber 4 capacitores en realidad dos son bobilas L1 y L2 en el achivo PCB se aprecian mejor

lo segundo que queria poner es, lo de swicht, como yo interpreto el funcionamiento, algo estoy haciendo mal, o esta mal realmente el esquema (pero lo dudo pues esta en la web oficial de bartolini)

bueno espero puedan ayudarme, sobre todo con la analogía que hago del swicht

saludos


----------



## elxxzorrito (Oct 13, 2009)

hola! che esta bueno el proyecto.

esto es para guitarra?


----------



## awa (Oct 14, 2009)

yo creo que esos 2 capacitores que estan en serie, en su punto medio deben de ir a algun lado no le encuentro sentido poner 2 capacitores porque si nomas.
ademas mira las frecuencias en que trabaja 250hz y el doble 500hz. y los capasitores que estan en serie son del mismo valor.


----------



## chacarock (Oct 14, 2009)

elxxzorrito_  mira, el modulo bartolini lo presenta como para bajo, pero, quizas cambiando algun capacitor en el modulito de los potes que es el larguito, supongo que se podra ampliar la respuesta en agudos

awa_ en el dibujo las franjitas rojas son supuestamente como hacen contacto el swicht, es por eso que no logro comprender, te comento
     este swicht por lo que entendi, reemplaza al C7 esos cables que salen para arriba son los que van en el lugar de la placa donde va el c7, de esta manera, en preimera posicion, es como si no tubiera el swicht, porque trabaja solo el cap grande, en las otras posiciones, supongo deveria, poner en serie los otros capacitores y en la otra (para completar las tres posiciones) supongo que deveria baypassear los capacitores, como si no tubiera ninguno, ahora bien, como yo interpreto el funcionamiento del swicht, no me cierra la conexion, quizas me estoy aogando en un vaso de agua, si alguienmas lo pienza que me explique como funciona esta llave

consulta:  bobina, indunctor RF y choque ,  se trata del mismo componente? asi cuando  quiera comprar, por las dudas me cambeine l nombre y capas que es lo mismo


saludos


----------



## elxxzorrito (Oct 14, 2009)

no te preocupes no hay que cambiarle nada, lo quiero para el bajo, jajaja.

y estaria bueno poder hacerlo on board (dentro del bajo) pero en eso siempre hay problema de controlar el volumen o tono cuando esta apagado, ya que lo que la mayoria quiere es un activo/pasivo...


----------



## chacarock (Oct 15, 2009)

si, es un problema eso realmente, yo tambien queria poder pasar de activo a pasivo, quizas una solucion podria ser , colocar potes concentricos y usar los de adentro para activo y los de afuera para pasivo, por ejemplo, pero mucho bardo, lo mejor es tener un bajo activo y uno pasivo, o sino usarlo como pedal, 
   el diseño ese  de placa que esta arriba, es el onboard, se puede achiacr un poco mas , pero muy poco, o sino , se puede mas pero hay que hacer los diseños a mano,jajaja, por lo menos y que no uso bien los programas aun, igualmente ahi esta el archivo de wizard, si alguien se anima a modificarlo y cambiarle el tamaño, lo animo


un saludo


----------



## elxxzorrito (Oct 15, 2009)

yo ahora estoy haciendo uno que saque de aca, un circuito que puso machimbre, y le hice una mod que supuestamente me dejara elegir activo/pasivo, todavia no esta probado, pero termino de soldar los componentes, lo meto adentro, y apenas vea que funcione posteo la idea aqui, que seria basicamente meterle un swich a una resistencia para que deje ganancia 0, cosa que dejaria pasar la señal sin amplificarla y por lo tanto, tal cual sale de los micros, puede ser asi?


----------



## chacarock (Oct 16, 2009)

bueno tu idea puede funcionar de hecho, hay por ahi un pre basado en un baxandal que tiene una selectora de ganacia el cual tiene la opcion de 0 ganancia, pro no dejaria de ser activo, ya abria una diferencia de impedancias, es decir, el pre reduciria notablemente la impedancia si no estoy herrado, y pues ya no seria lo mismo que el microfono directo al amplificador, pero esto lo digo asi a la ligera, quizas lugo lo analise y  piense como vus, 

saludos

PD: estare esperando tu posteo


----------



## awa (Oct 16, 2009)

sip eso... no es thru pass...
y se pierde eso sonido caracteristico del bajo pasivo...


----------



## elxxzorrito (Oct 16, 2009)

tenes razon... bueno otra forma es poner una llave para cada mic cosa de que haga el pass a la salida del volumen, antes del primer transistor, y poner el tono a la salida, pero eso seria dos llaves mas. tampoco quiero llenar el balo de interruptores... jeje

hoy arme el circuito y no me anduvo. como hacia horas que estaba con eso, ni me fije que era lo que no andaba y me fui a dormir.

mañana lo reviso completo


----------



## chacarock (Oct 18, 2009)

Hu!!! que macana, que circuito es podes poner el link del tema? para ver si te podemos ayudar, no recuerdo cual puede ser, 

 con respecto a lo de activo pasivo, se me ocurrio la loca idea de hacer un cable de linea, con una pequeña cajita del lado del jack que va al instrumento, donde aloje  un switch dpdt y un pote de tono, de esta manera cuando ponga en activo salto del pote de volumen, directamente al pote de tone pasivo, t no hay que andar agujereando el bajo y esas cosas, sera cuestion de provar, ademas no seria para nada incomodo, por eso hice referencia de (pequeño) , o tambien puede alvergar todo un sistema pasivo, si sabemos acomodar los componentes y diseñar una cajita decente, puede funcionar, 

 con respecto al bartolini sigo en busca de los inductores, alguien sabe que tamaño puede tener un inductor de 150 mh?

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 18, 2009)

chacarock dijo:


> con respecto al bartolini sigo en busca de los inductores, alguien sabe que tamaño puede tener un inductor de 150 mh?



Son 150 *micro*henries o *mili*henries?

Si es el primer caso puede ser bastante pequeño si usa núcleo o bastante grande si no lo usa. Fijate en las fotos acá:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/176684/ _El inductor del crossover tiene 243 microhenries y es bastante grande, pero tiene núcleo de aire...con núcleo de hierro es mucho mas pequeño.

Si es el segundo caso, a la fuerza debe llevar un núcleo de hierro y es del tamaño de un transformadorr mediano, o sea....gigante!


----------



## elxxzorrito (Oct 18, 2009)

chacarock dijo:


> con respecto a lo de activo pasivo, se me ocurrio la loca idea de hacer un cable de linea, con una pequeña cajita del lado del jack que va al instrumento, donde aloje  un switch dpdt y un pote de tono, de esta manera cuando ponga en activo salto del pote de volumen, directamente al pote de tone pasivo, t no hay que andar agujereando el bajo y esas cosas, sera cuestion de provar, ademas no seria para nada incomodo, por eso hice referencia de (pequeño) , o tambien puede alvergar todo un sistema pasivo, si sabemos acomodar los componentes y diseñar una cajita decente, puede funcionar,
> 
> saludos



sabes que yo tambien pense en eso. una pequeña cajita que vaya enganchada por la correa o algo asi, con equ de 3 bandas y cosas copadas, pero no me resisti a la idea de meterlo adentro de bajo 

ya funciona mi circuito, cuando arme un buen post copado con audio y todo lo pongo aca, saludos


----------



## chacarock (Oct 27, 2009)

buenisimo elxxzorrito, estare esperando ese post


EZ, por los datos que me das, es seguramente micro, en realidad estaba en la duda, pues es la primera ves que me enuentro con este tipo de componentes, muhas gracias por la información, y ya descarlo el tema de fabricarlas, para colmo nisiquiera tengo idea de como son, no pude encontrar una co**ina foto, bueno muchas gracias de nuevo a todo un abrazo


----------

